# No blocks today?! (Mundelein)



## UberCoaster (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone working in Mundelein today? I haven't seen anything offered all morning.

Also, it used to be easy to grab 5-hour blocks. I haven't seen any in a couple weeks now.


----------



## sherah77 (Feb 13, 2018)

I haven’t seen anything for Mundelein today. Just small blocks for Morton Grove and McKinley Park. I did see a couple small blocks for Mundelein yesterday.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey guys. There's a Chicago flex forum. Join us there 

https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-flex-northern-suburbs-chicago.173718/


----------



## UberCoaster (Feb 18, 2016)

I was finally able to grab a 4-hour block for 12:30. When I showed up, no one was at the guard station so I just went in. Inside, it was dead. One other car, the guy said he's never seen it this slow. All of the bins had loose packages (no bags) with sequence numbers. I got Vernon Hills and knocked it out in under an hour.


----------

